# Lüfter dreht sich in 2 Sek. Intervallen



## MSIX38 (11. Januar 2008)

*Lüfter dreht sich in 2 Sek. Intervallen*

Hallo Community

Ein kleines Problemchen hab ich mit dem Lüfter. Wenn ich den PC starte, dann dreht sich der Lüfter nicht gleich so wie man es gewohnt ist mit voller Power sondern in 2 sek. Intervallen. Wenn er den Windows Betrieb erreicht hat, dreht er dann nat. völlig normal.
Was kann der Grund für diese Unregelmäßigkeit sein?

Danke für Hilfe

MfG, MSIX38


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lüfter dreht sich in 2 Sek. Intervallen*

welcher lüfter?


----------



## MSIX38 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lüfter dreht sich in 2 Sek. Intervallen*



			
				Herbboy am 11.01.2008 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> welcher lüfter?




CPU-Lüfter


----------



## DoktorX (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lüfter dreht sich in 2 Sek. Intervallen*

Gigabyte Boards haben bekannlicherweise eine (gute) Lüftersteuerung. Und es kann sein, dass die Temperatur zwischen "Lüfter aus" und "Lüfter an" schwankt. Unter Windows wird dann die CPU etwas mehr belastet, das sich die Temperatur steigert und der Lüfter so die ganze Zeit dreht.


----------



## noxious (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lüfter dreht sich in 2 Sek. Intervallen*

Vielleicht liegts daran, dass die CPU noch zu kühl ist.
Passiert das auch, wenn du eine Zeit lang im BIOS bleibst?


----------



## MSIX38 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lüfter dreht sich in 2 Sek. Intervallen*



			
				noxious am 11.01.2008 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht liegts daran, dass die CPU noch zu kühl ist.
> Passiert das auch, wenn du eine Zeit lang im BIOS bleibst?



Also SpeedFan zeigt mir 28 im IDLE an weiß nicht, die Temp dürfte doch eigentlich in Ordnung sein oder.
Mich beschäftigt nur, wieso der Lüfter am Anfang so unregelmäßig drehte und dann im Windows IDLE aber mit voller Power.

@BIOS hab ich noch nicht probiert.


----------



## noxious (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lüfter dreht sich in 2 Sek. Intervallen*



			
				MSIX38 am 11.01.2008 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Also SpeedFan zeigt mir 28 im IDLE an weiß nicht, die Temp dürfte doch eigentlich in Ordnung sein oder.
> Mich beschäftigt nur, wieso der Lüfter am Anfang so unregelmäßig drehte und dann im Windows IDLE aber mit voller Power.
> 
> @BIOS hab ich noch nicht probiert.


Ich komme im Windows-Idle auch nicht unter 35/38°C, da bei der Temp der Lüfter immer stehenbleibt und dann bei einem Grad mehr wieder kurz aufdreht.

Das kannst du aber wenn es bei dir das gleiche ist im BIOS einstellen.
Irgendwo gibt es eine Option, da kannst du unter anderem PWM einstellen. Versuch da mal was Anderes.
Bei mir dreht er dann dauerhaft (und ist ganze 2°C kühler *ui*   ).


----------



## uuodan (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lüfter dreht sich in 2 Sek. Intervallen*

Bei meinem GA-P35-DQ6 ist es genauso... Der Lüfter läuft bis zum Windowsstart eigentlich garnicht an, da die Temperatur so niedrig ist, dass die Lüftersteuerung einen Betrieb garnicht nötig hält. Wenn ich ihn anschubse, läuft er aber auch nach dem Anschalten an. Du brauchst dir also keine Sorgen machen, da ich noch nie Probleme hatte.


----------



## flipflop (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lüfter dreht sich in 2 Sek. Intervallen*



> Wenn ich ihn anschubse, läuft er aber auch nach dem Anschalten an. Du brauchst dir also keine Sorgen machen, da ich noch nie Probleme hatte.



Das liegt de facto nicht ganz daran, dass die Lüftersteuerung komplett abschaltet, sondern daran, dass der Lüfter eine relativ hohe Anlaufspannung zu haben scheint.
Die Steuerung sagt: Die CPU ist recht kühl, ich lass den Lüfter nur mit 5V laufen (Bsp) - der Lüfter läuft aber konstruktionsbedingt erst ab 6,5Van. Dann reicht die angelegte Spannung noch nicht, die Masse der Elektronik, Propeller usw. ins Laufen zu bringen. Durch das Anschubsen wird dieser leistungsintensive Anlauf überbrückt, für das drehen braucht er weniger Power - also läuft er weiter.
Grob vergleichbar mit einer fast leeren Autobatterie - zum Anlassen reicht die Power nicht mehr, aber wenn man das Auto ein bisschen anschiebt, läufts.

Das ist nicht wirklich problematisch, da die Spannung ja erhöht wird, wenn mehr Kühlleistung benötigt wird und er dann auch von alleine anläuft.
Für ausgeprägte Silentsysteme sind natürlich Lüfter mit sehr niedriger Anlaufspannung ratsam, da diese dann natürlich einen Lauf bei geringen Spannungen ermöglichen.


----------



## MSIX38 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lüfter dreht sich in 2 Sek. Intervallen*



			
				noxious am 11.01.2008 21:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme im Windows-Idle auch nicht unter 35/38°C, da bei der Temp der Lüfter immer stehenbleibt und dann bei einem Grad mehr wieder kurz aufdreht.


Also Speedfan zeigt wie ich schon gesagt hatte, 28°Celsius an. Ist das die Core Temp(Core1)? Wäre ja ziemlich kühl dann. 
Doch blöd das CoreTemp bei mir nicht auf Vista 64 läuft, der müsste aber eigentlich die konkreten Kerntemperaturen anzeigen.


----------



## MSIX38 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lüfter dreht sich in 2 Sek. Intervallen*



			
				uuodan am 11.01.2008 22:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei meinem GA-P35-DQ6 ist es genauso... Der Lüfter läuft bis zum Windowsstart eigentlich garnicht an, da die Temperatur so niedrig ist, dass die Lüftersteuerung einen Betrieb garnicht nötig hält. Wenn ich ihn anschubse, läuft er aber auch nach dem Anschalten an. Du brauchst dir also keine Sorgen machen, da ich noch nie Probleme hatte.




Was zeigt speedfan (wenn du SpeedFan nutzt) bei "Core1" oder "Core0" für Kerntemps an?


----------



## noxious (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lüfter dreht sich in 2 Sek. Intervallen*



			
				MSIX38 am 12.01.2008 04:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Was zeigt speedfan (wenn du SpeedFan nutzt) bei "Core1" oder "Core0" für Kerntemps an?


Das sind die Temperaturen der einzelnen Kerne deiner CPU.
Die sollten höher sein, als die "CPU-Temperatur", also die Temperatur, die außerhalb der Kerne gemessen wird.
Kann sein, dass die bei dir in Speedfan auch angezeigt wird.
Bei mir sind nur die Core-Temperaturen in Speedfan.

Ich habe zwar eine Temperatur, die immer in der Nähe der Core-Temps ist. Sie ist jedoch gleich oder höher als die Core-Temps, was bei der CPU-Temperatur ja eigentlich nicht sein kann.


----------



## MSIX38 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lüfter dreht sich in 2 Sek. Intervallen*



			
				noxious am 12.01.2008 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind die Temperaturen der einzelnen Kerne deiner CPU.
> Die sollten höher sein, als die "CPU-Temperatur", also die Temperatur, die außerhalb der Kerne gemessen wird.
> Kann sein, dass die bei dir in Speedfan auch angezeigt wird.
> Bei mir sind nur die Core-Temperaturen in Speedfan.
> ...




Also ich habe nur Temp 1,2,3 und Temp und dann noch Core0 und Core1 das war´s. Mehr gibs nicht.


----------



## noxious (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lüfter dreht sich in 2 Sek. Intervallen*



			
				MSIX38 am 12.01.2008 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe nur Temp 1,2,3 und Temp und dann noch Core0 und Core1 das war´s. Mehr gibs nicht.


Ja, das war bei mir auch so.
Die Anderen kannst du unter _Konfigurieren_ umbenennen.
Einfach, wie im Explorer, eins anklicken und dan _F2_ drücken.


----------



## MSIX38 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lüfter dreht sich in 2 Sek. Intervallen*



			
				noxious am 12.01.2008 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das war bei mir auch so.
> Die Anderen kannst du unter _Konfigurieren_ umbenennen.
> Einfach, wie im Explorer, eins anklicken und dan _F2_ drücken.


Was hab ich davon wenn ich es umbenenne? Da ändert sich doch nichts an der Einstellung


----------



## noxious (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lüfter dreht sich in 2 Sek. Intervallen*



			
				MSIX38 am 12.01.2008 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 12.01.2008 18:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich habe meine in:
MB
CPU
HD500
HD200
Core0
Core1
umbenannt.

Dann bekommt man im Hauptfenster wenigstens immer die richtige Bezeichnung zur Temperatur angezeigt.


----------



## MSIX38 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lüfter dreht sich in 2 Sek. Intervallen*

Bei Temp3 zeigt er mir eine Temp von -2 °C an..Stimmt da was nicht?


----------



## noxious (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lüfter dreht sich in 2 Sek. Intervallen*



			
				MSIX38 am 12.01.2008 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Temp3 zeigt er mir eine Temp von -2 °C an..Stimmt da was nicht?


Das kann nicht stimmen.
Die kannst du einfach missachten. Wird ein Auslesefehler sein.
Ich habe auch bei Temp3 -1°C stehen (auch Gigabyte).

Die habe ich aber ausgblendet, indem ich das Häkchen vor dem Temp3 weggemacht habe.


----------



## MSIX38 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lüfter dreht sich in 2 Sek. Intervallen*



			
				noxious am 12.01.2008 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann nicht stimmen.
> Die kannst du einfach missachten. Wird ein Auslesefehler sein.
> Ich habe auch bei Temp3 -1°C stehen (auch Gigabyte).
> 
> Die habe ich aber ausgblendet, indem ich das Häkchen vor dem Temp3 weggemacht habe.




Und was soll Temp: 0°C sein?


----------



## noxious (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lüfter dreht sich in 2 Sek. Intervallen*



			
				MSIX38 am 12.01.2008 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was soll Temp: 0°C sein?


Wird wohl genauso wie die Minus-Gerade ein Auslesefehler sein.


----------



## MSIX38 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lüfter dreht sich in 2 Sek. Intervallen*



			
				noxious am 12.01.2008 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird wohl genauso wie die Minus-Gerade ein Auslesefehler sein.


Jut, jetzt stehen bei mir genau 4 Werte:

HDD1: 30°
HDD2: 34°
Core0: 27°
Core1: 27°


----------

